
Ask HN: Can a company clawback vested stock options? - seancoleman
I voluntarily left a well-known tech company after the 1 year stock option vesting cliff. When notifying the company that I wanted to exercise my options (within the 90 day window) they informed me that they were exercising their right to claw back and repurchase those options.<p>I&#x27;m curious if this has happened to others in the tech industry. What recourse do employees have in a situation like this? What should one look out for to avoid this in the future?
======
beat
Don't ask us, ask a lawyer. It depends very much on the contract wording.

------
Spoom
If the contract says they can do it, then they can do it (subject to laws
restricting ability to contract, but these are generally pretty open).

------
kafkaesq
Well... what does your contract say?

